# Best VPN for Turkey - Your advice -



## jeffistanbul (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello All,

I am moving to Istanbul in one month to start a new job.

I've read around that VPN are needed in Turkey to unblock some websites

I read those 2 guides: 

anonymster.com/best-turkey-vpn
turkeyblocks.org

It seems some websites are blocked and that I will need a VPN to unblock websites like Netflix to watch American content.

I see Express VPN and PsiphonVPN (a VPN made in turkey) are recommended.

What is your experience about this ?

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## mevo (May 19, 2017)

you can dowload hotspot its ez to use and reach


----------



## Dokree39 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hotspot is the fastest one I think. I prefer Zenmate when I use Chrome, and for Opera it has its own VPN, it's easy to use so I use this one. For an alternative to Wikipedia, try wikizeroo (you are welcome)


----------

